# Majora's Mask



## Puxel (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't made a sig in a long time. Good warm up, I think.


----------



## SinR (Jun 30, 2008)

looks pretty good man, not too "omg flashy" like a lot of sigs are


----------



## fischju (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn, that is good....I could use some of those skills VVV


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 30, 2008)

cool


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 30, 2008)

purrty good. now make one with omni link!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 30, 2008)

Fucking awesome as hell.Make your self a avatar similar to it.

How do you make signatures like that.What do you use?
lol


----------



## NightKry (Jun 30, 2008)

Love the words on it.


----------



## Puxel (Jun 30, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Fucking awesome as hell.Make your self a avatar similar to it.
> 
> How do you make signatures like that.What do you use?
> lol



I use Photoshop CS3. I just switched from CS2 and I wanted to see what I could do. Not many differences between the two from what I can see, besides a nice GUI.

If you want a scene like that, you just have to learn how to mess with the 'lighten' setting on C4Ds and make a softlight spot behind the render.
Look for some good tutorials.


----------

